# Custom made by Thruthornothing



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Got this wonderful frame from Truthornothing a few weeks back. I was asking him to make one for me that's right handed and he just nailed it. Fits like a glove. The material has a great depth and brings back the memories of my childhood swirling marbles. As a surprise he added a skull engraved knuckle duster to my pack. He remembered I'm a fan of bones and skulls.

The work is really clean and the materials are sweet and balanced. She has a great curvature. Just pleasing to my eye. As the sun shines through the swirls I tend to rest my sight on the flow and loosing myself for a moment.

Thank you David! Over a couple bandsets I really appreciate the careful build of yours! Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Superb stuff and picks.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Very beautiful!


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Great looking slingshot there. I have to ask: what Spyderco is that? I'm a bit of an AFI myself, I really love Spydercos and have many, but I've never seen that one before. It looks like an older SEKI model, but thats all I've got.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

That's a lovely looking slingshot. Superb photos too. Thanks for sharing. This is good slingporn!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone! I really enjoy the Manta Ray 



STO said:


> Great looking slingshot there. I have to ask: what Spyderco is that? I'm a bit of an AFI myself, I really love Spydercos and have many, but I've never seen that one before. It looks like an older SEKI model, but thats all I've got.


It is a Tim Wegner Design called Ocelot (c74) produced between 2005-2007. https://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details/C74/Spyderco-Ocelot/199

Using it for rough stuff, like carving off small parts of aluminum and hardwood. My other favorite the Spyderco Superhawk is also VG-10, but that's a totally different geometry. Makes a great cutter.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

That's one great slingshot :thumbsup:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Love that swirly marble look!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome job Truth! That's one to be treasured for generations. Congratulations T.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow - thats one insanely nice slingshot.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Truth is an amazing craftsman, congratulations


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Dang. Dig it I do!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------

